
Gumroad founder on learning code and advice for job applicants - Pete-Codes
https://www.nocsdegree.com/how-the-founder-of-gumroad-and-pinterest-employee-2-learned-to-code/
======
Pete-Codes
Sahil was nice enough to answer my questions. A true hacker.

